# question????



## tsteele44 (Mar 14, 2005)

is it possible to get hdtv on a tv that is not hd compatable????ex.i have a 4 yr old 46 inch rca, is there anything i can get to hook up to it ...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

For broadcast TV, you need an antenna and an HDTV converter box. If you have Dish Network, an 811 or 921 receiver has one built in. But keep in mind that the PQ will be NOTHING like the real thing. Imagine an FM radio converter from the 70's to get FM stations on your AM-only radio. Same idea.

See ya
Tony


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

tsteele44 said:


> is it possible to get hdtv on a tv that is not hd compatable????ex.i have a 4 yr old 46 inch rca, is there anything i can get to hook up to it ...


No, you cannot watch HDTV on a standard definition set. You can, however, as Tony stated, get a digital STB (set-top box) and antenna and receive SD (standard definition) local digital broadcasts. The STB would feed your tv a DVD-quality SD 480i signal via component or s-video. You can also connect the audio coaxial or optical output of the STB to a home theater receiver and get Dolby Digital broadcasts, where available.

Additionally, the STB would be able to receive any sub-channels a local digital may broadcast, like weather radars or secondary programming.

There are several makers of digital STB's, including Samsung. Also, both Dish and Directv sell HD receivers that have built-in over-the-air tuners.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

So where would one find such STBs? Are they on the shelf at Best Buy or Radio Shack? Could somebody spoon-feed me a link to one online?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There's a better selection at Circuit City.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Best Buy
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=category&id=cat03022

Wal*Mart
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=2598451


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Ahh, that's just what I was looking for. The magic phrase seems to be "HDTV Tuner" or "HDTV Receiver". I appreciate the links. Thanks, everybody!


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

You can also find used and refurbished receivers at Amazon.com for about half the price of a new box.


----------

